# Why do people laugh at creationists?



## AquaNekoMobile (Feb 26, 2010)

Hmm the fish getting 4 times as normal? The best was when you find the animals you want to kill for food you make the weapons on the spot then throw them away afterwards.  Anyone who has made an arrow before would tell you it takes a long tie to make (never made one but spoke with some that have) one so WTF would you throw it away afterwards? 

Anyways interesting to watch the rest of the series. the best was 'water stops xrays' so on a cloudly day you're not punched full of holes by x-rays.

Keep them rays on.  Triceritops...hahaha....


----------



## solarz (Aug 31, 2010)

I've read that ancient hunters actually ran their prey to exhaustion instead of shooting it with an arrow. Human beings are remarkably suited to long distance running, far better than most other species (mainly due to our better ability to dissipate heat), so these hunters would track and follow their prey until it literally drops from exhaustion.


----------



## Fish_Noob32 (Jan 10, 2010)

A tribe still does that...






Simply remarkable


----------



## Kerohime (Jan 10, 2011)

I love thunderfoot's stuff. 

I respect that people have their own religion and faith to follow, but I just cannot stand the fact that some individuals are so in denial of the truth that they would create a 'fake science' to hold on to their medieval beliefs. 

*shakes head*


----------



## characinfan (Dec 24, 2008)

Recommended reading if you don't mind an academic work.


----------



## mrobson (Mar 5, 2011)

solarz said:


> I've read that ancient hunters actually ran their prey to exhaustion instead of shooting it with an arrow. Human beings are remarkably suited to long distance running, far better than most other species (mainly due to our better ability to dissipate heat), so these hunters would track and follow their prey until it literally drops from exhaustion.


thats sort of how they would hunt woolly mammoths only they would chase them off of cliffs


----------



## mrobson (Mar 5, 2011)

WOW! i couldn't even get past the giant fish part i could actually feel myself getting dumber listening to that crap. I love how religion nuts think that evolution is a crazy idea but an invisible guy in the sky creating 2 people who some how reproduced enough to populate the planet without succumbing to the woes of inbreeding is a perfectly logical explination. Not to mention the earth predates when they said all this happens, oh and dont forget those pesky dinosaurs lol. I think any one who wants to join any religion(cult with better funding) should have to watch "religulous" by bill maher. I forget the exact number but their is something like 40+ other "gods" that predate the common "God" but who needs historical facts if you talk in a matter of fact tone. Even if their was absolute proof that "god" did exist i still couldnt be part of a cult like community that does nothing to stop pedophiles from molesting young boys, if he is all know and all powerful why cant he even stop the men meant to spread the good word from spreading some poor little boy.


----------



## 50seven (Feb 14, 2010)

Seeing the remarkable complexity even in a coral reef, with the limited knowledge that I have, I find it a challenge to think that it all happened by chance. For those who disagree with me, I would say that I know that all of the evolutionary theories have been drawn out carefully by highly intelligent people. I apologize for creationists who ridicule the evolutionists; but also think that the evolutionists would do themselves a favour by seeking to better understand the deep complexities of nature that are emphasized in the intelligent design perspective. Mockery acheives nothing (from either side) 

I feel that the direction of this thread is going downhill, and ask the mods to please lock it.


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Hey hey! Sorry I got distracted by that awesome hunting clip and totally forgot what the topic of this thread actually was. 

Religion is just one of those taboo topics for this forum, please feel to take stuff to PM if anyone wishes thou.


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

Fish_Noob32 said:


> A tribe still does that...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------

